# Canon 6D sample photos by ART



## hemidesign (Jan 17, 2013)

Created a secret page under my website to post all the 6D's sample photos.. 

http://www.marcellorodarte.com/artstudio/

This is gonna be the same page I'm planning to do a review from the new "40 bucks" MEIKE GRIP from Ebay.. 
I'm still waiting for the arrival.. 22 days and no lucky!


----------

